
The Most Terrifying Thought Experiment of All Time - tosh
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/07/roko_s_basilisk_the_most_terrifying_thought_experiment_of_all_time.html
======
DmenshunlAnlsis
The basilisk is one of those things that just never made sense to me, it’s
just a god in another form. I don’t buy that a simulated version of me is a
“me” I need to worry about, any more a clone is. If I’m cloned I won’t wake up
as two people, a new version of me will wake up and we’ll be two different
people. If my consciousness is replicated by a computer, a version of me will
“wake up” that is a new person. I’ll still be dead and gone, I won’t have a
perception of being reborn.

You can’t blackmail me, unless for some odd reason I’m sure that a computer
will torture programs based on me in some unknown future. For this to work
there needs to be something like a soul, and then we’re back to religion.

------
iamjdg
Just as I finished reading this article, a book on a shelf fell over. Was that
Boko? Or was that just physics and time set in motion from when that book was
placed on the shelf?

